# Benelli Shotgun Aims Itself!!!



## crushing (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah right!  This guy is pretty good.

[yt]Z5uHt4AwYb4[/yt]


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 25, 2009)

OMG, that was cool. thanks.


----------



## Carol (Jul 25, 2009)

That was EXCELLENT.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 25, 2009)

ol' Tom is somethin' else 

here are a few more

hitting 10 targets 




playing with a rifle 




threading a .45 through the hole in a washer, and hitting asprin tablets with a .22


----------



## Big Don (Jul 25, 2009)

I gotta go shooting now.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 25, 2009)

I was about to post the same video... amazing!! Love his aww it's simple to do attitude. 
I'm sure lots of rounds were fired to get that good. Or he's just a natural shooter.

I'd want that guy around when zombies attack! :lol:


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a DVD with some of his stuff and IIRC, he shoots about 50k rounds of 12 gauge per year to say nothing of what he shoots with rifles, etc.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 26, 2009)

I miss Ad Topperwein.  He wielded one of my favorite weapons, a 1903 model Winchester, when he set a world record by shooting 72,500 tossed 2 1/4 inch wooden blocks in a row, missing a total of nine of them.  Here's a photo of him sitting on top of the pile of wooden blocks he shot.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 27, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I miss Ad Topperwein.  He wielded one of my favorite weapons, a 1903 model Winchester, when he set a world record by shooting 72,500 tossed 2 1/4 inch wooden blocks in a row, missing a total of nine of them.  Here's a photo of him sitting on top of the pile of wooden blocks he shot.



If you're ever in San Antonio, make sure to go see the Lone Star Museum, they have a large display with a bunch of Topperwein's memorabilia...rifles, targets, photos, etc. including a pile of the actual blocks he shot.


----------

